# New Anzil Puppy



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Just had word from Anthony at Anzil Cockerpoos that we can have a pup from his new litter born Saturday, there is one male dog left. My first choice had been a bitch but now don't know what to do. There is another litter due in a few days and I can choose from that litter if I really want a bitch.

This will be our first family dog and was wondering if there is much difference in temperament between the two. 

Any advice would be appreciated. If i can't decide what *** I want how on earth am I going to choose a pup?

Thought my biggest problem was finding a breeder!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We have had boys and girls. Both loving, both loyal, both fun.....it depends on what you want really......or how long you want to wait. Re training I haven't noticed any real difference in time it takes etc. in my head when looking for a Cockapoo, I wanted an apricot girl....but I adore my black beautiful, funny loving little guy and wouldn't change him for the world. We are totally devoted to each other.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted a boy, but ended up falling for a girl! Someone told me that girls are less likely to run off and like to stay closer to their owner on walks - not sure if this is true, possibly just another stereotype. Do you have a color preference? If one litter was born on Saturday and the other is due soon, you won't have to wait much longer for your girl!

Good luck with your decision  x


----------



## Freya (Mar 22, 2013)

How exciting, I had my heart set on an apricot girl (no particular reason) and I am over the moon with Bella she is wonderfull. I am sure an Anzil cockerpoo will be lovely he has a great reputation, Bella is from Anthony's mum Zilla and I couldn't be happier.
Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

I wasn't really fussed whether we got a girl or a boy. There were only two boys left from the litter so we didn't have a choice as it turned out.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have both but my boy has a special bond with me and stays close on walks. He is also more cheeky! It all depends on their characters. Once neutered/spayed they are pretty much the same. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have always had girls. Jake is my first boy. I love boys. I love willow but My preference is boys now. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

From all the boys on the forum, I think they sound much cuter, loving mummy's boys than the girls. I'm looking forward to a boy next.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Girls all the way for me - although that's because my dad always told me that girls were smarter 
In the end it is down to personal preference - in the next litter you would have a choice of boy or girl (probably!) if you have the last in the litter, you don't really have a choice at all, but that doesn't mean that the little lad who is left would not be the best pup in the world for you.
Good luck with making your decision.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Has Anthony given you much info on the character of the mums? this could have some importance if you don't have a strong preference which ***, I always wanted a boy - not even sure why, just knew more previously I think, didn't even consider getting a bitch. My boy is from Anthony, he also had 2 litters close together last year and the first litter was meant to be spoken for, the second litter was the one we had updates on, told all about mum, how sweet natured and gentle she was, then when we went for a visit to choose there was only one boy left from that litter but also one available from the earlier litter as someone had switched, well we went for the older boy from the first litter - not one we had followed with photo's etc, he just seemed more interested in us (maybe just as he was 10 days older), had a real cheeky character - well that was our Dudley who has certainly been very cheeky, full of life, hard work but absolutely wonderful. His mum was more lively, younger etc. One of the first litter owner's sometimes posts on here, Helen with Barney, he was much more gentle and calm than Dudley as a pup, so I think mum's characters do have a lot to do with it. That may just help with your decision, whichever you choose the pup will be confident and well socialised. - good luck!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It makes very little difference really. Once you get one *** you will soon want to get another of the different ***!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

tessybear said:


> It makes very little difference really. Once you get one *** you will soon want to get another of the different ***!


I like it


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Both male and females are wonderful .. just personal choice really ..

This article may help  
http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/24/which-puppy-should-i-choose/

We will be waiting for photos .. please post lots


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

*Decided on a girl!*

Anthony's second litter was born on Monday, little later than predicted, and we have decided to go for a girl from that litter of two girls and four boys. They all look beautiful pups, a dark honey colour. 

Now just need to start looking at puppy stuff. Don't know where to start as this is our first family dog and my kids are 22 and 16!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

:congrats: Lots of shopping to look forward to  Exciting times ahead


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Please post some puppy photos  we love nothing more than a cute puppy on here xxx


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Yay! A gorgeous girly puppy.

What are you going to call her? What color is she? Can't wait to see pics  x


----------

